# 250MM side exhaust fan



## -d- (Jun 18, 2006)

My case currently has a 250MM Side exhaust fan, pushing air OUT of the case. Not a lot, but enough to cool things down. Would it be wise to turn it around to push air into the case? Just curious on your thoughts...Thanks


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

hmm..do you have any other fans on the case? what is it facing over?

edit: just saw your thread. id turn it over. it looks to be centered over your cpu, ram, and vga. go a head and try it.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Hi,

*forcifer* is correct again, side air fans should blow into the case. Fans in the back will exhaust air.


----------



## -d- (Jun 18, 2006)

MM..Thanks. Hopefully, everything gets alot cooler now


----------



## -d- (Jun 18, 2006)

OK, Just flipped it around.

CPU is now 22-25 IDLE, and the GPU is 47 as well. System is at 34 and the other sensor is reading 24 on that. All in celcius. All about the same, if not slightly lower. 

Thanks


----------



## w00t (Jun 30, 2004)

Although everyone is right here, that is a rather big fan and it must push alot of air. 

Make sure that you use a filter or a really fine screen over that fan, because your case will be filled with dirt and dust in no time with a fan that big blowing in. Unless you keep your computer in a really really clean (almost medical clean) enviroment, that will pose a huge threat to your box.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

It is also always good to regularly blow out the inside of your case with a can of compressed air to get rid of dust. I even do this to my cooling pad fan as well as the inside of my laptop. The CPU heatsink fan and northbridge heatsink especially get dusty because there is a 60mm fan blowing right on them, and that picks up a lot of dust from my desk.

Your temps look awesome there, make sure to keep monitoring them and you will be all set.


----------



## -d- (Jun 18, 2006)

Thanks. About once every few days I bring in an Air Purifier from my brother's room to try and get some of the dust out of the air, as well as vacuum regularly to get the general environment clean.

I'll open up my case today and have a look at how dusty it got. Hopefully it's not too bad. Thanks for the tips guys


----------

